# Shirtbot/Tshirts on Demand



## GoodHeartedWomen (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello,
I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with Shirtbot, once called Tshirtsondemand.com.

They silkscreen shirts and them drop ship them directly to your customers. It sounds like a great idea but I want to hear from anyone who has used them.

Thanks Mike


----------



## mikiekwoods (Mar 12, 2013)

GoodHeartedWomen said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with Shirtbot, once called Tshirtsondemand.com.
> 
> They silkscreen shirts and them drop ship them directly to your customers. It sounds like a great idea but I want to hear from anyone who has used them.
> ...


I would like to know to. I'm thinking about starting a T-Shirt business too. 

Setup
$50 membership + $105 films (3 color) = $155 for first shirt
Each shirt will cost $10-$14 print on demand, which will be drop shipped by them.

If I was pricing at $22, I would make a profit of $8-12 per shirt only have to sell between 13 and 19 shirts to recoup costs of the plate...

It makes financial sense to me, and the idea of screenprinting on demand sounds great...but maybe too good to be true. 

Mainly the problem is turnaround time, and the fact that I haven't seen any legitimate reviews of this site.


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

So you have designs that you want to have printed, and you would want them to print them for you? Is webstore included in your monthly membership, or are you on your own for that?

I'm not sure where you live, but I am wondering if someone local can print your designs for you at a cheaper rate. 

As a DTG printer, I have a few clients who create their work, I print it, and they sell it. I don't charge them a monthly fee either.

IMO that seems very expensive to me. But I am not sure what everyone's availability is.


----------

